# Απορία σχετικά με τον νόμο του Grassmann (Α.Ε.)



## Δημήτρης

Εξ όσων ξέρω, ο νόμος του Γκράσμαν λέει ότι στην Αρχαία Ελληνική και την Σανσκριτική, όταν δυο δασέα σύμφωνα βρεθούν στην ίδια λέξη, το πρώτο τρέπεται σε ψιλό. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι τα θ-φ-χ γίνονται τ-π-κ. Πάρα πολλά τα παραδείγματα που επιβεβαιώνουν τον κανόνα (πχ *θ*ρίξ->*τ*ρι*χ*ός).
Μου το χαλά μια λέξη μόνο. "Φθόνος". Δυο δασέα σύμφωνα, μάλιστα μαζί. Εδώ για ποιον λόγο δεν τίθεται σε εφαρμογή ο κανόνας του Γράσμαν;
Πρόφεραν οι αρχαίοι το δυσπρόφερτο /pʰtʰ/ και γενικά δυο δασέα σύμφωνα στην ίδια συλλαβή;


----------



## elineo

Πιστεύω διότι είναι μαζί, συνεχόμενα.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Αυτό είναι το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ κι εγώ. Βλέπω αρκετές να ξεκινούν με φθ τελικά.


----------



## spyroware

Το αν κάτι ειναι δυσπρόφερτο έχει λιγη σημασία στη γλωσσολογία. Πάντως σίγουρα για τους αρχαίους το /pʰtʰ/ δεν ήταν δυσκολο στην προφορά. 

Το τι αλλαγές συμβαίνουν μορφολογικά σε μια γλώσσα δεν είναι εύκολο να τις δικαιολογήσουμε με λογική. Πχ ποια η διαφορα ή η αναγκη της τροπης του σίσταμαι σε hίσταμαι? Στην γλωσσολογία κανείς δεν ασχολείται με το γιατί, η αναγνώριση ενός μοτίβου και των εξαιρέσεων του είναι αρκετή.


----------



## Δημήτρης

spyroware said:


> Το αν κάτι ειναι δυσπρόφερτο έχει λιγη σημασία στη γλωσσολογία. Πάντως σίγουρα για τους αρχαίους το /pʰtʰ/ δεν ήταν δυσκολο στην προφορά.
> 
> Το τι αλλαγές συμβαίνουν μορφολογικά σε μια γλώσσα δεν είναι εύκολο να τις δικαιολογήσουμε με λογική. Πχ ποια η διαφορα ή η αναγκη της τροπης του σίσταμαι σε hίσταμαι? Στην γλωσσολογία κανείς δεν ασχολείται με το γιατί, η αναγνώριση ενός μοτίβου και των εξαιρέσεων του είναι αρκετή.



Συμφωνώ ότι στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχει σημασία το πώς το θεωρώ εγώ· οι ομιλητές ήξεραν καλύτερα 
Το νήμα το άνοιξα επειδή μου φάνηκε να συγκρούεται με έναν κανόνα-μοτίβο που ήξερα, γνωρίζω πώς δεν έχει σημασία το γιατί το έκαναν αυτό.


----------



## Dr Moshe

Αγαπητέ μου, χαίρομαι για την ενδιαφέρουσα απορία σας, που μαρτυρεί αναλυτική και συγκροτημένη σκέψη.

Ο νόμος τού Grassmann αφορά μόνο σε ετεροσυλλαβικά σύμφωνα, είναι δε συχνός στην Αρχαία Ελληνική και στη Σανσκριτική, οι οποίες παρουσιάζουν αρκετούς αναδιπλασιασμένους τύπους. 

Το ζήτημα των συμπλεγμάτων φθ / χθ, τα οποία προφέρονταν ως άηχα δασέα, δεν προξενούσε (όπως ελέχθη) πρόβλημα στην προφορά· τέτοια συμπλέγματα υπάρχουν και σήμερα σε γλώσσες όπως η Αρμενική και η Γεωργιανή. Ορισμένοι εικάζουν ότι τέτοια συμπλέγματα αρθρώνονταν χαλαρότερα και με κάποιου βαθμού ανομοίωση, όμως σε τέτοια περίπτωση θα αναμέναμε πολλά λάθη γραφής (δηλ. _πφ / κθ_ αντί _φθ / χθ_) στους παπύρους, πράγμα που δεν συμβαίνει.

Συχνά στην ιστορική γλωσσολογία αδυνατούμε να εξηγήσουμε πώς ξεκίνησε μια αλλαγή, ενώ ενδεχομένως μπορούμε πολύ καλά να ερμηνεύσουμε όλη την αλυσιδωτή πορεία της. Αρκετές φορές η μεταβολή διαταράσσει ένα σύστημα που ώς τότε λειτουργούσε αρμονικά και επιφέρει σειρά μετατοπίσεων, οι οποίες καλύπτουν τα ίχνη τής αρχικής αφετηρίας. Τέτοια περίπτωση αποτελούν και οι ανομοιωτικοί νόμοι που σας απασχόλησαν και θα βρείτε πολύ περισσότερα στοιχεία στη βιβλιογραφία.

Μπορώ να σας συστήσω σχετικά αναγνώσματα, εφόσον ενδιαφέρεστε περαιτέρω. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση Dr Moshe. Διάβασα ξανά τον ορισμό του συγκεκριμένου νόμου, από διαφορετική πηγή, και υπάρχει διευκρίνηση για το ότι ισχύει σε ετεροσυλλαβικά δασέα.

Θα χαιρόμουν πολύ αν με κατευθύνατε σε σχετική βιβλιογραφία.


----------



## Dr Moshe

Χαίρομαι, αγαπητέ μου, για το ενδιαφέρον σας και ελπίζω να ακολουθήσετε αυτή την επιστήμη, ώστε να σας υποδεχτούμε μετά τις σπουδές σας στις τάξεις των γλωσσολόγων. 

Θα σας προέτρεπα να αποκτήσετε τις βασικές γνώσεις με ελληνική βιβλιογραφία· η μητρική γλώσσα είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να βάλει κανείς θεμέλια σε μια επιστήμη.

Ως προς το ζήτημα της θεωρίας τής γλωσσικής μεταβολής, αρκετά ευσύνοπτο και ευανάγνωστο είναι το βιβλίο των συναδέλφων Ε. Καραντζόλα & Α. Φλιάτουρα, _Γλωσσική αλλαγή_ (Αθήνα 2004: Νήσος). Απαιτητικότερα τα εγχειρίδια: A. McMahon, _Ιστορική γλωσσολογία. Η θεωρία τής γλωσσικής μεταβολής_ (Αθήνα 2005: Μεταίχμιο, μτφρ. Α. Φλιάτουρας), J. Aitchison, _Γιατί αλλάζει η γλώσσα: Πρόοδος ή παρακμή_ (Αθήνα 2006: Πατάκης, μτφρ. Ν. Βέργης).

Ως προς το ζήτημα των ειδικότερων φωνολογικών νόμων τής Αρχαίας Ελληνικής, εξαιρετικές είναι ως εισαγωγές οι ιστορίες τής ελληνικής γλώσσας τού Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη, του G. Horrocks, του H. Tonnet, του R. Browning και του Ιδρύματος Μ. Τριανταφυλλίδη (επιμ. Α. Χριστίδη). Απαιτητικότερα αλλά και με βαθύτερη εξέταση των ειδικών θεμάτων είναι τα βιβλία: R. S. P. Beekes, _Εισαγωγή στη συγκριτική ινδοευρωπαϊκή γλωσσολογία _(Θεσσαλονίκη 2004: ΙΝΣ, μτφρ. Γ. Παπαναστασίου & Σ. Τσολακίδης), Α. Sihler, _Συγκριτική γραμματική τής Αρχαίας Ελληνικής και της Λατινικής _(Αθήνα 2009: Παπαδήμας, μτφρ. Δ. Καραθανάσης).

Ελπίζω οι πληροφορίες αυτές να σας φανούν χρήσιμες. 

(Παραθέτω εδώ το μήνυμα προς τον αγαπητό Δημήτρη, επειδή οι βιβλιογραφικές παραπομπές πιθανώς ενδιαφέρουν και άλλους φίλους).


----------

